# Smoking Steel



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My new smoker


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the meat of it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Trays are stacked


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This unit builds heat quickly


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

First batch out of new smoker and turned out excellent. If you don't believe me, ask Wormdunker and his wife.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop in and have some with a beer.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Marvelous! Simply marvelous! 
Beer could be a little colder, lol.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

did you save some for me?


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

nice - looks familiar ...try this brine - use the deluxe recipe but sub cider for water and add some cloves - when you are in the drying phase paint the top of the chunks with blackstrap molasses a time or two- and use apple wood chips - I only use 1/2 salt in the brine


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> Stop in and have some with a beer.


Just "a beer?"  

From start to finish, how long does that process take to smoke 'em?? I've never smoked anything. (well.....animals that is  )


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That was quite a large load and it took me 6 hours for the thickest pieces.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r the bones stil in them


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Some bones


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

those look very tasty ...looks like you got that down to a science


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how do u get rid of the bones on a steelie


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

These bones lie fairly close to the lateral line. Use a very sharp, thin bladed knife and Feel your way down and along the bone making sure you are cutting from the lower (belly) side of the fillet. Slice all the way through the try to cut at the same angle from above the line of bones. You effectively end up with a "V" wedge of meat about 1/4" think at the top that tapers to about 1/16" thick at the bottom. That is the best I can describe it and only practicing will allow you to get a better idea of how these bones are arranged and what angles to use for cutting. I have only done six fish this way but the amont of bones left in the fillet have been minimal.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Shortdrift, I mentioned in my other post that I was getting a smoker like Misfit's when I meant to say Shortdrift. Give Misfit my best on his surgury. I will say a prayer for him. I'm gonna get a smoker by the end of the week. I'll more than likely go with the smaller one although the one you have is on sale for 79.99. I steelhead fish enough that I should have one. I hate to release a fish with so much meat on it. 

Your fillets look great. Hope to have some later in the week.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My older smaller (Little Chief) is for sale. $25. Check your PMs

Ron


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Wannabitawerm,
You don't have to feel bad letting a steelhead go. I think it is a great feeling catching a big steelhead and seeing him or her swim off. I feel bad keeping one for eggs when I have a freezer full of food. 

Joel


----------

